# DIY Live Rock (dry rock)



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

As I stated in my previous thread, I am making some dry rock and will be seeding it with other live rock from my local pet store. I took several pictures to show you guys. i am excited about the outcome and can't wait to see what kind of color and life it can get. I took a close up to show you guys the texture. After I took the pictures, I drilled some holes in them to make it even more porous. I also used a lot of rock salt which has not dissolved yet. But once it does, I am sure it will be even more porous. I will post more pictures when the salt dissolves and when I make another batch. Hope you guys like the pictures. I accidently broke the arch when drilling but it's ok, i can still set it up as an arch.


----------



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

*more pictures*

enjoy


----------



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

*even more*

The last of the picutres  The last picture is just bits and pieces that are falling off of the bigger ones.


----------



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

I wonder why all the pictures are showing up so small?


----------

